# Using NOVA



## little812 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm using the nova launcher, much more tweaking ability than stock.

I had the apk left on my SD card from my DINC2 switch.









Sent from my AXI0M *IONIC using Tapatalk*


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

little812 said:


> I'm using the nova launcher, much more tweaking ability than stock.
> 
> I had the apk left on my SD card from my DINC2 switch.
> 
> ...


*

And?

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki*


----------



## little812 (Sep 4, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> And?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


Yeah kinda left a hanger... just flashed AOKP and it comes in the ROM.

Wasn't sure is was going to work but I updated it and no issues. Thought it needed to be flashed or complied.

Its all good.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------

